# For  the wife



## ken69912001 (Jun 7, 2007)

I made this box for the wife to use for whatever. The wood is curly quilted maple. The top of the bow is KHAYA or African mahogany
For the handle I used a piece of curly Koa. Lacquer finish which i actually wet sanded with my micromesh and hand polished with Maguires scratch remover.


----------



## les-smith (Jun 7, 2007)

That is really nice.  I would really like to get into box making someday.  Great job, very impressive, great choice of woods.


----------



## jssmith3 (Jun 7, 2007)

Kenny, that is absolutely beautiful!!!   You wife is a lucky women, now she needs the diamond necklace to go in it [].

Janet


----------



## GaryMGg (Jun 7, 2007)

Great looking craftsmanship on that box Kenny. Awesome figure in that wood.  [^]


----------



## ahoiberg (Jun 8, 2007)

quite simply, outstanding work. that's something you should really be proud of!


----------



## thewishman (Jun 8, 2007)

Awesome figure in the woods! My wife likes it very much. nice work.

Chris


----------



## MDWine (Jun 8, 2007)

Really a nice job!


----------



## kkwall (Jun 8, 2007)

Great work. I am sure she will be very happy with it.[]


----------



## neubee (Jun 8, 2007)

Very nice work it is a beautiful gift.

i]Originally posted by ken69912001[/i]
<br />I made this box for the wife to use for whatever. The wood is curly quilted maple. The top of the bow is KHAYA or African mahogany
For the handle I used a piece of curly Koa. Lacquer finish which i actually wet sanded with my micromesh and hand polished with Maguires scratch remover.   

























[/quote]


----------



## rhahnfl (Jun 8, 2007)

Beautiful fit and finish!!!


----------



## cozee (Jun 10, 2007)

Kenny, awesome box guy!! Simply awesome!


----------



## ken69912001 (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the great comments. I am in the process of making one that pens will fit in for my craft shows. It will have waterfall bubinga for the top.


----------



## Bob A (Jun 15, 2007)

Man Kenny, that is absolutely beautiful.  I used to make boxes before I got a lathe[], but nothing like that.


----------

